
GlobalSign experiencing issues – Certificates showing as revoked - MartinMond
https://twitter.com/globalsign/status/786505261842247680
======
MartinMond
Started getting reports 2h ago that our domain pspdfkit.com was shown as
revoked. Checked and also wikipedia.org and other GlobalSign customers are
affected.

So far we only got reports from Europe and Asia.

[https://twitter.com/globalsign/status/786505261842247680](https://twitter.com/globalsign/status/786505261842247680)

------
outcoldman
Finally some official statement from Global Sign
[https://downloads.globalsign.com/acton/fs/blocks/showLanding...](https://downloads.globalsign.com/acton/fs/blocks/showLandingPage/a/2674/p/p-008f/t/page/fm/0)

------
0x0
[https://i.reddituploads.com/](https://i.reddituploads.com/) is also showing
as revoked (chrome54, osx 10.12)

------
joeshaw
All Fastly customers that use it to terminate SSL/TLS are also affected. Among
them are Wired and Buzzfeed (ones I've run into this morning).

------
0x0
Will they have to pay out 1.250.000 USD to every domain using a
OrganizationSSL certificate now?
[https://www.globalsign.com/repository/globalsign-warranty-
po...](https://www.globalsign.com/repository/globalsign-warranty-policy.pdf)

------
0x0
[https://wikipedia.org/](https://wikipedia.org/) is also showing as revoked
now :(

------
k_sze
SoundCloud is also affected.

